# take CA general civil (no earthquake) and register elsewhere



## yaofu (Mar 3, 2011)

I am just wondering whether it is at all possible to take the general civil in CA (since it require less experience) and register PE in other states when your experiences are enough. I just do not want to take the earthquake exam.

Any idea? Thank you.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe to be registered in another state you would still have to meet all that states requirements, meaning even if you had taken and passed the exam in California you couldn't be registered in another state until you met that state's experience requirements.


----------



## Silvamela (Mar 3, 2011)

yaofu said:


> I am just wondering whether it is at all possible to take the general civil in CA (since it require less experience) and register PE in other states when your experiences are enough. I just do not want to take the earthquake exam.
> Any idea? Thank you.


It's possible, I've done it, but it does not work with ALL other states. It work for me with Az but not ND. As the other post say it, you will have to wait to have all the experience required by the state you would apply for PE.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe (don't quote me on this) that comity only works if you _pass_ the exam in a state. So if you took civil only in CA (and not seismic/surveying) then you wouldn't be able to get a PE in another state since you are technically not a PE in CA.

If you take and get your PE in CA then I believe you can go through comity in all states after you reach your time/experience requirements (except for specialty cases like IL and HI require an SE to apply for comity).


----------



## yaofu (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. So you became PE in AZ without becoming a PE in CA?

Did you contact your AZ board beforehand to make sure it would happen?



Silvamela said:


> yaofu said:
> 
> 
> > I am just wondering whether it is at all possible to take the general civil in CA (since it require less experience) and register PE in other states when your experiences are enough. I just do not want to take the earthquake exam.
> ...


----------



## Silvamela (Mar 8, 2011)

yaofu said:


> Thank you very much. So you became PE in AZ without becoming a PE in CA?
> Did you contact your AZ board beforehand to make sure it would happen?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I talked to them before, and it went smooth and overall I had a very good experience with AZ board.


----------

